# Northern California White Dove Needs Home



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

There is a single white dove (not pigeon) in need of a home. He was in an animal shelter for a month and is temporarily housed with a volunteer but needs a permanent home, preferably with other doves. If interested, contact Tina: [email protected].

Thank you,
-Cathy


----------



## tina keller (Aug 14, 2003)

*dove no longer needs home*

Thanks for posting this Birdmom. When our volunter called about the dove and was on her way to pick him up, he had already been transferred to a wildlife facility and we are unable to retrieve him.  

Tina


----------

